# What's this brown stuff then?



## David Shanahan (13 Aug 2013)

What's this brown stuff growing on my plants?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Aug 2013)

Looks like it could be diatoms to me. I could be wrong though, i haven't got a lot of experience with these things. Brown Diatoms are very common in first two – four weeks of a new planted aquarium. Check this link out Brown Diatom Algae. Hope that helps?


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Aug 2013)

I thought diatoms normally appeared due to the silicates in the aquarium glass. This tank has been running for 9 months prior to this incarnation. Seems to wipe off easily enough. More Ottos needed me thinks.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Aug 2013)

Hi Planty! I'm a bit of a newbie so its quite possible i am wrong. If you check out some pictures of diatoms, it does look quite similar. Diatoms use silica/silicates from your tap water.


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Aug 2013)

It it on all the leaves or just the lower ones?
How long are lights on for. 
Does it wipe off easily


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Aug 2013)

It's on the older leaves. I'm running 4x 39w t5. Two on for 7 hours with the other two on in the middle for 3 hours. It does wipe easily.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Aug 2013)

Hi 
What is the size of the tank ? 
Maybe 4x39 is too much. 

Cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Aug 2013)

Planty said:


> I thought diatoms normally appeared due to the silicates in the aquarium glass.


No, those thoughts are wrong. Diatoms are caused by too much light.



> Seems to wipe off easily enough. More Ottos needed me thinks.


That's another wrong thought. As Zanguli mentions, you should disable some of those lights. That will make life a lot easier.

Cheers,


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Aug 2013)

The tank is a fluval profile 1000. 65cm deep 100cm wide. Brand new bulbs. 3 Giesemann daylight and a fluval 6700k.

I would have thought that on such a deep tank lighting wouldn't be so much of an issue?


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Aug 2013)

The link on post 2 says that diatoms prefer low light


"Brown Diatom algae do well in low light conditions.  Increasing the photoperiod gradually will prevent the diatoms from taking a foothold in your aquarium.   Do not exceed 10-12 hours a day as these conditions will favor diatoms as well."

Surely increasing the photoperiod would be more beneficial?


----------



## Reuben (13 Aug 2013)

No do not increase photo period or lighting intensity.  It turns out this problem is very easy to resolve, I had similar issues and this might prove a useful read. Diatom dilemma... | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Reuben.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Aug 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> No, those thoughts are wrong. Diatoms are caused by too much light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Clive! Just a quick question, i'm trying to learn a little more about diatoms. If you have the appropriate light, co2 injection and ferts, why would to much light cause diatoms?


----------



## Reuben (13 Aug 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi Clive! Just a quick question, i'm trying to learn a little more about diatoms. If you have the appropriate light, co2 injection and ferts, why would to much light cause diatoms?


 
This covers it Diatom dilemma... | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Aug 2013)

Reuben said:


> This covers it Diatom dilemma... | UK Aquatic Plant Society


 

Thanks Ruben, very informative. Clive always seems to make a lot sense. I've just started to notice the appearance of some diatoms in my new tank (12 days old). Like you were, i'm bombarding the plants with lots of light. I'm planning on removing the reflectors on my T5's and reducing the photo period before the diatoms have chance to proliferate. Thanks for the info, that was a big help


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Aug 2013)

That was a good post. Will stop the midday burst and see how I get on with 6 hours. I'm currently using the ADA step system, step 1 and Brighty K. Am I better getting on the EI trail?


----------



## David Shanahan (31 Aug 2013)

Well, it's been 2 weeks running on 2 lights instead of four for 6 hours a day and my diatom seem to be getting worse. I have since last week plumbed in spray bars to get better flow around the tank, started dosing flourish excel and plumbed in an up atomiser and seem to be getting 100% dissolved co2 before it hits the spray bar. 

Is there anything else I could be doing?


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Aug 2013)

Hi mate,
			  You can try another another 3 day blackout. The improved flow and distribution will help.

Cheers,


----------



## David Shanahan (31 Aug 2013)

Do I keep the co2 going during a blackout fella?


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Sep 2013)

No mate, nutrients only and NO CO2. And NO PEEKING and no feeding fish. Total sensory deprivation...

Cheers,


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Sep 2013)

We're on for improvements. 3 day blackout has substantially reduced my diatom issues. I'm getting better growth from my improved water distribution too by the look of things. My Stauro and anubias is propagating better with healthier looking leaves.

Cheers Ceg


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Sep 2013)

I can only hope that this illustrates a lesson to all Klingons currently residing on Planet _Qo_'_noS_
That too much light combined with poor flow/distribution is responsible for failing plant health, and that as a result of their weakening, the plants are rendered susceptible to diatomic attack. Diatoms do not really care about silicates in the water. They are attacking weak plants.

If the diatoms return then you know that you have more work to do in the light, and flow distribution departments.


Klingon Home World _Qo_'_noS_ green with algae due to to much light from their binary star system:






Typical Klingons who consistently visit the website in Post #2 for advice on planted tanks...discussing how much more light they need and what procedure to remove silicates to use in order to rid their tank of diatoms.




Cheers,


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Sep 2013)

Seems almost strange that clingons are always brown no matter the description...... That's some serious fake tan. Think they all need to be on snog, marry avoid!


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Sep 2013)

It may not be fake. it may be that they wind up eating the diatoms, hence their brown hue.....

Cheers,


----------

